

Why we are looking at the ‘value’ of college all wrong - hbnyc
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2014/11/01/why-we-are-looking-at-the-value-of-college-all-wrong/

======
chrisbennet
I think the real issue is with the shrinking percentage of a tuition that
actually goes towards you know, _education_. When college administrators makes
millions while the instructors are often part-timers making minimum wage it's
pretty apparent that students are not getting a good value.

